# '79 Seiko



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Picked this up on ebay in super duper condition! 

It came with a horrible after-market expander bracelet, but I put a nice NATO strap on it, and this just made all the difference.

I think it's nice how the striations on the alarm piezo element cover kind of go with the horizontal banding on the strap.


----------



## vokeyuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice, I am sure my uncle had one of them. Bet it looks great now with the NATO on it


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I remember those ... might've had one (or a Casio equivalent).


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

funny thing is it has this lovely screw-down back on it, even though the front is clearly not water resistant in the least, lol

still, at least it looks nice, and helps to give the watch a more interesting profile, especially with the nato strap


----------

